# New cat lover in the house!



## Ivank (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi my name is Ivan im from Croatia but I live in Bosnia and Herzegovina I *LOVE* cats, I have one cat (one dyed 56 days ago  )
i know many things about cats and i want to share my knowledge with you and of course hear some cat knowledge from You!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello, Ivan, and welcome to the Cat Forum!! It's always fun and interesting to here from cat lovers in countries other than our own.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

RIP dear kitty! Hello & Welcome from donna the fur gang


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

:smiles 

:2kitties


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:wolfie Welcome to Cat Forum Ivank...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about your cat  .


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Ivan! I'm sorry to hear about your passed kitty, you can certainly post a tribute in the Rainbow Bridge section


----------



## Ivank (Apr 12, 2007)

Thank you all !


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Ivan!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Ivan! Welcome!  I'd love to hear more about your cats and your part of the world. Pictures are always appreciated!


----------



## Ivank (Apr 12, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> Hi, Ivan! Welcome!  I'd love to hear more about your cats and your part of the world. Pictures are always appreciated!










































Croatia is the country with the bluest and cleanest sea in the World.


----------



## Mr. Noodles (Apr 4, 2007)

My deepest sympathy Ivank, it will be a pleasure to share cat knowledge with you. Cool pictures...did you take them yourself? And how about some pictures of your kitty! 

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Ivan, those are great pictures! What a beautiful sea! Thank you.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Ivan,

Your beautiful sunset picture is now the background on my computer! Just stunning! 

Marie


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Charlynn (Apr 12, 2007)

What beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------

